# New Tau Dex; Most Wanted Changes



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes its that time again, when we talk about a new dex that games workshop might less us down with and take a year or two to release even though everyone wants it just to mess with us .


There weren't too many conversation about this since necrons, witch hunters and demon hunters needed desperate updates but now there is nothing to stop my complaining, so this year for the holidays, I give the gift of rant :santa:.

First things first, tau firepower has lost its edge. Space marines can at many times fire even more accurately then fire warriors and most SEQ have armor too tough for our AP 4 or 5 guns to do any good against. The only armies this does work on either have loads of fast transports (eldar and dark eldar) or have too many people to shoot (orks or guard.)


Speaking of guard, they have MUCH more firepower then tau at this point being able to fire a large flurry of shots, powered by orders and specialized troops (another thing tau lack, variety.) We need a larger variety of troops, along with either cheaper mainstay army forces or stronger mainstay army forces. Tanks also need some work. Our transport can't even compare to any other race except for orks (but their transports are much cheaper then ours) and don't let me start on hammerhead comparison to other tanks. equipped with a railgun it costs about 50 points more then a leman russ and still doesn't have the variants or the heavy infantry killing ability (I do like the two different firing modes, but AP 4 is very situational and strength 6 isn't good enough when my infantry have strength 5.)


The things I DO like in this codex are the suits. I think we should have more suit options available including the return of the xv-15's or a similar troops choice (I'm getting tired of paying for fire warriors that sit in cover all game dearly hoping that my enemy doesn't have infiltrators, drop pods or marbo, the last time my fire warriors saw marbo come up behind them it did not end well *shivers.*) Fire warriors are annoying me because their markerlights are a heavy weapon and our guns are rapid fire. great idea games workshop, I'm going to pay for a guy who sucks at close combat, and for that I'm going to pay 3 times as much as an ork and then we'll give him rapid fire, so maybe he can take a guy with him before he gets charged and run over .


ts rules like this that make it hard to want to use the famous tau mobility because our guns are not made for it. Sure we have mobility and great firepower but the problem is we can't do both at once, and there are armies better in both of them. I usually have to leave it up to my suits to do much of the killing and hope my opponent takes a lot of vehicles. It almost impossible to hold a location since you can easily get mobbed and one things for sure, if your lucky that objective will beomc contested.


Another things I have a problem with is enemy resiliency. Half the armies in the game now either have fearless or stubborn (or have ways of getting it such as guard with orders.) That combined with tougher armor means that having a strength 5 gun doesn't help if you still get full armor saves against it and its near-impossible to make someone run away. Necrons are especially a terror, since they can get up right when your finished shooting, so you can allocate all your fire into a squad just to get back up when you can't shoot at them anymore since they get up at the end of your turn. Then next turn they can move and do everything as though nothing happened.



Well now that I'm done my rantings I want to hear some of yours, what would you guys (tau players and tau haters alike) have to say about the current and next tau codex's.




Ready?
Set...
BEGIN COMMENTING!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its a old codex no big surprise that's its starting to stink up the place. The only people that are really in your shoes anymore at this point are SoB, and some of the more boring marine variant chapters. Hell I am surprised that old warhorses like CSM and tau have aged as well as they have, just be glad that you can still erk out victories because the SoB sure as hell can't. Hell if I were you I would just wait patiently in hopes that they turn tau into the new DA.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

IMO all "tau" units are alright, could use with a price reduction across the board.

but the major problems of the tau are a lack of decent CC troops, psychic powers/defense, and unit choices. 

which is where the kroot & vespid (and other auxiliaries) come in; kroot just need a MAJOR overhaul - like an armor save and maybe rending.

vespid need to be resilient in CC and at least be able to take a punch if not delivering it. but the vespid's marine killer shooting needs to remain their mainstay.

the talk about adding the demuring (or squats) and other named/unnamed allied races could also help with the original problems.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Better and cheaper stealth suits that I can select as troops.

That is the only thing I want, and without it I will sell my army and retire from 40K.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

reduce the cost of Firewarriors to 8pts, and the devilfish down to 55pts, my mates and I did this and it helps alot, Reduce the hammerheads aswell, its to damn pricey.. Oh, thos pathfinders are to expensive, they need a price reduction

to sum it up, reduce all prices 1/3 of its cost, then it wil be an even fight!!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bring in a new Xeno race... I need new alien heads to put on the bases of my Astartes...


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Deep breath in
Marker lights made assault 
T5 crisis suits
All special isue kit made available to all
All vehicles capable of shooting like fast vehicle
Devilfish down to 50 points
Crisis suits to stay same points cost but have a standard weapons loadout
Fire warriors 9 pts and BS4
Broadsides a bit cheaper
Some giant crazy dreadknight type MC mech covered in railguns etc
Some type of upgrade for the rail gun, call me crazy but it looks a bit soft compared to some of the IG artillery

Pulse carbine 24'' assault 2
Pulse rifle 15" rapid fire
No requirement for devilfish with pathfinders
Uprated stealth suits and old stealth suit statline for pathfinders
Longer range for Burst cannon and fusion blaster

Errrr yeah that's about it for the moment as you may have guessed I got a bit annoyed with current incarnation of tau and went over to imperium as I was sick of getting out shot by everyone except orks and nids. However still have massive soft spot for tau, new dex can't get here soon enough


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

that sounds far too overpowered. the development team are very likely to have many good ideas bouncing around but things like assault marker lights and bs4 standard seem to be a little over powered and unsuitable to the Tau story


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Bring in a new Xeno race... I need new alien heads to put on the bases of my Astartes...


Do you ever actually contribute to non-SM threads or do you just try to put down other factions?

Been meaning to get that out of my system for a long time now, and its done now. Anyway. 

Honestly, I don't think the Tau are doing too badly. I have three simple requests:

1) Kroot units get stat changes so they no longer suck.

2) Tau units get some sort of defensive grenade that has a chance to stop an incoming unit from charging altogether and forces them to go to ground.

3) Markerlights allow Tau units to shoot at enemies locked in assault.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The one main thing I want from a Tau codex is some kind of longer ranged weapon option so that the Stealth field generator works better.

Also I woulld like all Shas'ui Tau or higher in the chain of command to have BS4 as standard. 

Making a lot of stuff cheaper would help.

Next make Ethereals useful or get rid of them.

I think it would be a cool rule to suggest that if Kroot wipe out an enemy unit or make them run off and don't pursue they can eat the fallen. If this happens the Kroot may exchange their statline for that of the enemy they just defeated. This would only work on man-size models for obvious reasons.

Final point. I think that there are some great suggestions here but frankly some like mobile markerlights, BS4 fire warriors, shooting into combat with markerlights and long range meltaguns are plain stupid and OP in my opinion.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

If you want a competitive Tau dex something like this:

BS4 all round minimum.
Kroot, BS3 min.
Kroot S4, I5 (combat specialists?)
Ethereal... Just scrap. Noone uses them. Please.
Suits, S5 minimum, T4 might be best
Reduce cost on transport (people say 50 points, I say 35pts on par with SMs Rhino). 
Make sniper drones playable
Introduce a "heavy weapon/special weapon" option for FWs
Hammerhead - reduce cost.

Since Tau's problem generally is they're stuck at the end of 3rd/start of 4th frameset, when it was about not having too many models, but nice rules. Now it seems to be "en-mass" mentality breaks through. Reduce costs through imo, make some things fit in better.

If rumours are true, and Tau are the first to get a 6th dex, it'll be interesting to say the least. Hopefully lots of new toys.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Reduce cost on transport (people say 50 points, I say 35pts on par with SMs Rhino).


So for the same cost as a rhino you want skimmer rules, +1 front armour, +2 transport capacity and 5 strength 5 shots instead of 2 str 4 shots. You're kidding right?

The Devilfish should be around the same cost as a chimera, you gain +1 side armour, slightly less fire power, skimmer rules, more access points and less fire points. Roughly a wash.

Bear in mind the chimera used to be 80 points as well...


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Caliban said:


> that sounds far too overpowered. the development team are very likely to have many good ideas bouncing around but things like assault marker lights and bs4 standard seem to be a little over powered and unsuitable to the Tau story


Yeah I suppose your right maybe they could have marker lights in heavy and assault but at a reduced range like 18" or something. also kroot could have FNP tocounter their fragilty but instead of (frankly pointless) armour save of 6. With BS4 maybe it could be a unit upgrade or wargear the shas'ui takes.
Broadsides need an overhaul though.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree that some things in the Codex need a definite points reduction or just need to be flat out eliminated or changed (Space Pope being example number one, as most armies get way more for a 200 pt character).

Edit: Also, no opposition to making marker lights Assault, although I'd also, as an opposing player suggest that cover saves be allowed against Markerlight hits, as it doesnt make sense that someone sitting in a ruined building, or a vehicle that is going flat out, is as easy to tag as the doofus sitting by his campfire out in the middle of no-man's land


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Over all I think we just need to enhance what made the tau empire fun to play in the first place, but they have lost which is the whack-a-mole style of fighting. Now I'm over here come get me, oh no wait while your doing that my stealth teams just popped three of your guys now my fire warriors are in a devilfish and back at the board edge and my hammerhead submunition blew up half your squad. Problem is GK are bloody every where and while tau need to be between 12" and 24" to be most effective GK decimate every thing within 24". Fucking matt ward. Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggghhhh:ireful2:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't forget my deep striking and fast moving neurons. As 30 immortals with res orbs just showing up on the other side of the board will gimp most tau armies fast.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I think ethereals should be kept in the book as they are sort of integral to the fluff and the army. However they definately need a rehaul, maybe a orders system or something would be interesting (like giving fire warriors twinlinked for a turn or extending their range by 6"). Also Tau need more anti-tank beyond railguns like something similar to the Deldar heat lance.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

ItsPug said:


> So for the same cost as a rhino you want skimmer rules, +1 front armour, +2 transport capacity and 5 strength 5 shots instead of 2 str 4 shots. You're kidding right?
> 
> The Devilfish should be around the same cost as a chimera, you gain +1 side armour, slightly less fire power, skimmer rules, more access points and less fire points. Roughly a wash.
> 
> Bear in mind the chimera used to be 80 points as well...


Haha, I guess you're right. Nah, I agree with you


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Based on tau fluff they ought to be a very tactical army. Based on the Mont'ka philosophy I imagine them moving all around covered by trees and ruins. Firing a few shots here and there, lining up markerlights, taking some fire, maybe losing a transport or two and then it all comes together at once with a turn of utter devestation. If GW manages to do that I will be impressed.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Samules said:


> Based on tau fluff they ought to be a very tactical army. Based on the Mont'ka philosophy I imagine them moving all around covered by trees and ruins. Firing a few shots here and there, lining up markerlights, taking some fire, maybe losing a transport or two and then it all comes together at once with a turn of utter devestation. If GW manages to do that I will be impressed.


Definitely, I like to think of Tau as the Covenant off of Halo. They are quick, not too much armour, relatively limber. The only difference is being combat inept


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Next make Ethereals useful or get rid of them.
> 
> I think it would be a cool rule to suggest that if Kroot wipe out an enemy unit or make them run off and don't pursue they can eat the fallen. If this happens the Kroot may exchange their statline for that of the enemy they just defeated. This would only work on man-size models for obvious reasons.


this would make perfect sense, as their fluff suggests, half their gene matrix is missing, and they incoperate whatever they eat into their own... makes alo of sence, and would seriously help them out alot. p.s., massive tau fan, so this was the first place i headed soon as i saw the page, lolz


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> 1) Kroot units get stat changes so they no longer suck.
> 
> 2) Tau units get some sort of defensive grenade that has a chance to stop an incoming unit from charging altogether and forces them to go to ground.
> 
> 3) Markerlights allow Tau units to shoot at enemies locked in assault.


These would be amazingly helpful


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

it's not your list, it's you. Not one of the complaints made by the OP are ones that a new codex is needed to solve. What they need to fix them is familiarity with the army, experience in maneuver, and some fundamental tactical knowledge.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I would really like to see Pathfinders gain the same rule that allows stealth suits to deploy anywhere on the board and lose the required devilfish. 

Give sniper drones some better stats and I would be happier if they lost the drone controller and just become a drone team. 

I really like the grenade idea that would have a small chance of stopping an incoming assault, alternatively it would be nice if they had the charge reaction rule similar to fantasy where they can recieve the charge and shoot or flee.

Most of all I really want the crisis suit models to change. Why is the rest of the army round and smooth and then these suits are a few boxes glued together with tinfoil ankles.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Wingman said:


> I would really like to see Pathfinders gain the same rule that allows stealth suits to deploy anywhere on the board and lose the required devilfish.
> 
> Give sniper drones some better stats and I would be happier if they lost the drone controller and just become a drone team.
> 
> ...


sure, while we are at it, how about a rule that tau win if they show up? again you are wanting rules changes to cover weakness in playstyle, instead of fixing problems with the ruleset. There is a difference in believing that photon grenades should be included in the point cost of the basic fire warrior ( I agree) and saying that a unit "needs better stats'" 

The former addresses balance issues that have arisen with changes in other codices, the latter is crying because you haven't found the right mix of units that will make the chosen unit effective. 

Everyone wants their units to perform well on the table top, but not all are designed to be the awesome unit of death, drones are an example of this, they are, by definition meant to be a unit that saves your other units from ether performing a dangerous task, or that keep them out of the line of fire.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Farsight basically leaves you with with crisis suits and firewarriors-this needs to change
2. Shadowsun should be toughness 4-5 and starts with independent character
3. No more :begin transmisstion: 'tau, yeah we suck at combat- shame you'll never get there, damn deepstriker, fuck outflan....:end transmission:
4. Veterans(battlesuits ETC) BS4 standard
5. Kroot made better than one charge Suicider unit
6. Marker lights assault- you have to brace to shine a torch?
7. Army generally made cheaper
8. Kroot master shaper HQ type unit
9. Air/earth caste(mechanics?)/technical drones as techmarine/Bigmek equivalent
Those for now


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

kiro the avenger! said:


> 1. Farsight basically leaves you with with crisis suits and firewarriors-this needs to change
> 2. Shadowsun should be toughness 4-5 and starts with independent character
> 3. No more :begin transmisstion: 'tau, yeah we suck at combat- shame you'll never get there, damn deepstriker, fuck outflan....:end transmission:
> 4. Veterans(battlesuits ETC) BS4 standard
> ...


you are aware that the majority of your things you want fixed are things that either exist to balance the game or can be esolved by learning to play the game instead of relying on netlists, right?


Instead of whining about wanting an i win button, how about discussing the things that really do not work, or do not work as intended. that is instead of stat changes, or a blanket " should be cheaper" give an analysis, otherwise you are just whining. give a reason other than " they suck"


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Personally, i would love to see a Tau walker vehicle (one with actual armor values). Something that will bring a whole lot of (reasonable) fire power.

I'm thinking something along the lines of, if a Dreadknight and a Crisis suit had a baby:grin:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I want some new Tau fluff where they ally themselves with some of the Imperial forces from time to time in order to beat back the common enemies, like Tyranid and Orks.... Since the Blood Angels are now the touchy feely benevolent palm branch wielding space marine chapter, they can ally with them.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Son of Mortarion, it's evident you know nothing about the current Tau codex, so I think I speak for everyone when I say; STFU & GTFO

Thanks!


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

Well said Metal.

I would like to see some more fluf for sure. I was a little dissapointed in the 13th legion books where the empire worked with the tau who were apparently evil and only looking out for the individual person. I want to see a more unified Tau Empire working for the greater good. I also want to see some more background on the Ethereals.

Do any of you think we will be getting a few flyers with the next codex? I've heard there will be a barracuda transport or something similar.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

I've always notice a lacking in blast weapons in Tau. So, one rumor that I have heard is that Railguns will have the ability to punch through a target and hit others behind it. If that is true, I would be quite happy. Also, given the Necron's addition of "line" weapons, I wouldn't doubt it in the next codex.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

I really hate hearing "it's not the codex, it's you"

I'm a new player, but the codex and models never said "Expert level" when I got them, meaning that it SHOULD hold up against any other army if skills are matched. It doesn't seem to do that. 

Again, I'm new and everyone I go against is using 5th Ed codex armies and have years experience. I learn a lot every game, but learning everything to not do gets rather tiring. I'd just like so that I don't need 50+ years experience and an engineering degree to hold my ground in a game.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

SavageConvoy said:


> I really hate hearing "it's not the codex, it's you"
> 
> I'm a new player, but the codex and models never said "Expert level" when I got them, meaning that it SHOULD hold up against any other army if skills are matched. It doesn't seem to do that.
> 
> Again, I'm new and everyone I go against is using 5th Ed codex armies and have years experience. I learn a lot every game, but learning everything to not do gets rather tiring. I'd just like so that I don't need 50+ years experience and an engineering degree to hold my ground in a game.


Which army are you playing as? It's hard to deny that some codexes (codexi? codexii?) are weaker than others (i.e. Sisters of Battle vs. Space Wolves). However, stick with it, and you will learn to love the power gap (unless you are in a tournament). I personally like teaching new players with a weak codex, so as to keep them from learning how to get wiped off the board while also still enjoying a challenging match. In truth though, there are three or four tiers of codex. However, some strong codexi are weak against some weak codexii (there is always an army to undue another army).

Best advice I can give you, read your codex, read it again, then think how you would fight your codex. Once you learn how you would kill yourself, you can start to build a more balanced list to defend against it. Of course, it will take another six matches to work out the bugs and see some of the tricks of the others. It takes a little experience to learn the importance of deploying correctly (for example, to stop infiltrators from getting behind you), when to stand your ground or fall back, etc. Just remember, it is just a game, and even if your opponent is gloating you should still shake his hand and say good game because you will appreciate the same good gesture when you enjoy a win (and potentially get overexcited). Nothing teaches you more about the game then a loss though...

All that being said, I assume you are playing Tau. It is sad to say this, but I have literally never seen Tau win (excluding online vids). So, hopefully, you can make it though the wait just learning what tricks your opponents like to use... Of course, if the new codex is decent and you are still losing, you also loss your excuse!


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

I play tau using the standard lists. Mostly play agains GK, orks, and IG. Usually semi large team games. So no where to run, no where to hide. CC is unavoidable by turn 2 because of massive terrain pieces that are too big for suits to jump over or onto.

But here's something to think about. For our elites to have BS 3 is an insult. For troops I understand, since they do have some what of a punch. Kroot having no save other than cover (WHICH EVERYONE GETS SO STOP SAYING HOW GOOD THEY ARE IN FORESTS) is absurd. Fnp or some rule where they eat the dead to raise T or something to make them survivable.

I'd love to buy the sniper drone team as an upgrade to the FW. I'd take six FW squads just to field 6 Sniper Drone teams. Giving Broadsides the option to take railgun or ion cannon. Making the Skyray a dedicated transport for pathfinders, though toning it down a bit. 

And markerlights should be assault. It's a mobile targetting laser, so no trajectory or travel speed, and no kick back. Basically your making a "mobile" unit be heavy so it doesn't have to carry heavy weapons of their own. Sense makes not does it.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

SavageConvoy said:


> Kroot having no save other than cover (WHICH EVERYONE GETS SO STOP SAYING HOW GOOD THEY ARE IN FORESTS) is absurd.


In comparison to a basic IG veteran with lasgun and camo-cloak (closest thing i could find in the IG codex) you have +1 WS, +1 Strength, and -1 BS and armour save, your weapon is +1 strength and you ignore wooded terrain and can infiltrate for 3 points less. if you had a reliable anti-tank weapon on the squad they'd be an auto include in pretty much every army.



SavageConvoy said:


> And markerlights should be assault. It's a mobile targetting laser, so no trajectory or travel speed, and no kick back. Basically your making a "mobile" unit be heavy so it doesn't have to carry heavy weapons of their own. Sense makes not does it.


Laser designators need to be kept very steady when being used, if you move the designator by even a few degrees you could end up guiding a missile onto a completely different target, possibly even a friendly, tens of feet away.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe if they made the Targeting Laser only used when you don't move, but automatically hit. Simply put, stay still and benefit, or move and don't.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

misinformed said:


> Maybe if they made the Targeting Laser only used when you don't move, but automatically hit. Simply put, stay still and benefit, or move and don't.


Could work. Although I believe that cover saves should apply to represent the target hiding behind a rock, tree etc.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

But then you get the save from the markerlights plus cover saves from the seeker missile, so two chances to save from one use.

Also the markerlights are a only a moderately helpful support weapon currently. I don't know why anyone wants to make them less useful. Afterall they don't do anything on their own. They all require another unit entirely to do any damage. How would making them assault break the game? Especially since all the other new books get such powerful upgrades. This!? This is not asking for much.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got an idea for a way to upgrade our stealth suits.

Instead of of the current 2D6x3 range for enemies (since out Burst cannons are only 18", it's really not hard to spot). If the stealth suits are in range of enemy that wishes to fire at them. they roll a D6 which corresponds to the chart below;

1-2: The enemy fails to spot you due to your superior stealth technology. The enemy may choose to fire at a different unit if he/she wishes

3-4: The enemy manages to spot a blur of shimmering light. The enemy may fire upon you but at -1 BS

5-6: The enemy manages to spot right through your stealth field and may fire normally.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

wow,

l know this is not what people want to hear but Tau have some issues but a new codex is a bit far as there are some who need it a lot more then tau.

a few things BS 3 is fine if they had BS 4 with any for there weapons they be broken as hell for there cost (maker lights making it even worse)

overall in all my games with my tau the only issue l have is in big games (1750+) where my win rate is somewhere near 10%.

in lower point games (1500 or less) my win rate is somewhere near 65%.

l will say there not that easy to use compre to say SM, however if l were to compare them point to point there still fine. 

@SavageConvoy

playing semi large team games with poor terrain pieces (too big for suits to jump over or onto???) will rape any tau army, it be like Ninds vs IG with no terrain.

if you want to have a even match try a small point limit with even terrain even sothing like a city fight (tau in to top level and jumppacks make most army's cry)


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

sybarite said:


> Snip


Whether you believe Tau deserve the next Codex is irrelevant, it is already stated that they will be getting it.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Insanity72 said:


> it is already stated that they will be getting it.


l will bite where? l have not seen it officially stated anywhere, if you are talking about rumours like this one.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86990 

while MCC is very good he has not been right every time and l would wait and see before jumping the gun.

Edit: On the main topic, somthing eles l would love to see some more troops options.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know if this will sit well with Tau players/collectors but wouldn't it be better if GW held off until after 6th Edition and be the first Xenos covered under the new 6th Edition rather than be the last Xenos covered under 5th Edition.

How do others feel about this.

However i would like to say one thing i hate those crisis suits. They look way to closely to Transformer knockoffs for my liking.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I don't know if this will sit well with Tau players/collectors but wouldn't it be better if GW held off until after 6th Edition and be the first Xenos covered under the new 6th Edition rather than be the last Xenos covered under 5th Edition.
> 
> How do others feel about this.
> 
> However i would like to say one thing i hate those crisis suits. They look way to closely to Transformer knockoffs for my liking.


Hell no! I want the Tau first since it makes it more likely my beloved Eldar will be the first xenos codex under 6th edition. 

Although we all know its gonna be Space Marines straight after the new edition to piss off everyone else.


----------

